# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Mediterránea >  Doce organizaciones ecologistas, sindicales y agrarias  contra el proyecto del Plan Hidrológico del Júcar

## NoRegistrado

> Doce organizaciones ecologistas, sindicales y agrarias se han posicionado contra el proyecto del Plan Hidrológico del Júcar que se votará el próximo 3 de septiembre. Estas ONG, que representan a los principales grupos ecologistas, sindicatos y a la Unió de Llauradors, concluyen en un documento que no se puede aprobar un informe favorable sobre el proyecto de Plan Hidrológico del Júcar 2015-2021, puesto que, a pesar de los claros avisos de la Comisión Europea sobre múltiples necesidades de mejora, la documentación presentada vulnera en numerosos aspectos al menos tres directivas europeas, además de la normativa española.
> 
> El documento desglosa a lo largo de nueve puntos -procedimiento, asignaciones, caudales, la Albufera, recuperación de costes, prioridad de los abastecimientos, medidas de incremento de la oferta, medidas de restauración ecológica y cambio climático- los motivos de oposición a este proyecto, que llevarán a sus representantes a votar en contra delmismo en la reunión del 3 de septiembre del Consejo de la Demarcación del Júcar.
> 1.Procedimiento. El proyecto de revisión del Plan Hidrológico de la Demarcación del Júcar está viciado de origen por el contenido y los avatares procedimentales del propio documento que se revisa.
> 2.Asignaciones. La propuesta presentada ante el CAD no avanza en el logro del buen estado de las masas de agua porque no actúa sobre las presiones que generan el deterioro.
> 3.Caudales. Los caudales ambientales establecidos en la propuesta no son suficientes para contribuir al logro de los objetivos de buen estado que constituye la finalidad del plan.
> 4.LAlbufera de València. Los estudios disponibles indican que la asignación consignada en el plan para lAlbufera es insuficiente para frenar el deterioro del lago y revertir la tendencia.
> 5.Recuperación de costes y aplicación del principio del contaminador pagador. El proyecto de revisión del plan que se ha presentado mantiene el enfoque y el statu quo heredado de los planes de fomento del uso de agua anteriores a la DMA.
> 6.Prioridad de los abastecimientos. La prioridad legal e indiscutida de los abastecimientos debe ser efectiva en los planes sin subterfugios ni servidumbres a otros usuarios (todos ellos subordinados en el orden de prioridad).
> ...


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...rologico-jucar

Este gobierno se ha empeñado en no cumplir la DMA, y pagaremos los españoles cuando no estén.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------

